# Name the cat game.....



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

........bit of fun for a Sunday evening..

All you have to do is name the cat and the cats slave, first one to guess correctly, them puts the next photo..

..sooooooo to start if off..who is this beautiful cat? Plus name the cats slave


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats easy, Meeko and the slave is Buffie.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thats easy, Meeko and the slave is Buffie.


:thumbsup: well done..your turn


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope this photo isnt too small.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hope this photo isnt too small.


Rowan & Willow x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

That would be Rowan, McWillow's lovely boy.

Aww, I posted one second too late


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its sure is... :thumbsup:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Who next TT or me?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Who next TT or me?


You just beat tt


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you are next Ellsbells.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here we go.......


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Recognize that cat but can't place the cat or slave...


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh I think I know give me a minute


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Recognize that cat but can't place the cat or slave...


Yeah me too.....it's a tricky one..been looking through some threads but can't place her..


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it Nellie the slave is Paddypaws


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

GingerJasper said:


> Is it Nellie the slave is Paddypaws


Not quite x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Then its Mitzy and Paddypaws


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought it was paddypaws Murphy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like your Bentley Ellsbells


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Princess Mitzy and pp


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

GingerJasper said:


> Then its Mitzy and Paddypaws


Correct :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Hang on just working out how to copy and paste


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Right I think i've got it, here goes


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Libby and Muffin?


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope sorry.

I only got yours PP from your stairs!!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it Thomas and flev x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope sorry try again


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

GingerJasper said:


> Nope sorry.
> 
> I only got yours PP from your stairs!!!


Yeah, you were cheating, Insider Knowledge.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Nope sorry try again


Oh great  Now I'm glued to this thread instead of cleaning my neglected house. I need to switch to GMT.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol stupid thing is I didn't recognise the cat at but the heart tag looked familiar and then the stairs and window did it for me.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh great  Now I'm glued to this thread instead of cleaning my neglected house. I need to switch to GMT.


Come on TT you were so close last time, u know you wanna get this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

GingerJasper said:


> Lol stupid thing is I didn't recognise the cat at but the heart tag looked familiar and then the stairs and window did it for me.


For those of you who are wondering.....GJ has not actually taken up stalking or loitering outside strange houses staring in, she was actually invited round!:eek6:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Come on TT you were so close last time, u know you wanna get this one :thumbsup:


I'm completely stumped on this one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It cant be your Lola.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is that Riley and Nicola?


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope that would be cheating. Does anyone want a clue?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes please x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

His name is a vertical action and his slave is very sweet


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

treaclesmum and jumpy


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done CG, your turn


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm thinking...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This could take some time.....  :lol:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what about this one..


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bruno by Jansheff


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Bruno by Janshelf


yeah, you're too good. your turn


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Argh I knew that one - I was just checking if it was Bruno or Rosso!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Who's this gorgeous boy and his lucky slave?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolfy and CCC


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Wolfy and CCC


too easy :lol::lol::lol: your turn!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!! :thumbup:

OK - who is this stunner?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I killed the thread..... :cryin:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I think I killed the thread..... :cryin:


It's a hard one.... MC or NFC?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm stumped with this one. i bet i'll be kicking myself when we know the answer though


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> It's a hard one.... MC or NFC?


She's an MC - there, two clues for the price of one


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm stumped too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> She's an MC - there, two clues for the price of one


doesn't help me, i have no idea


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Whoever she is we definitely don't see enough of her... She's gorgeous !


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Is she one of Catcoonz breeding queens??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not one of CC's - there mighty be something 'fishy' about it (another clue  )


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is she one of Catcoonz breeding queens??


or maybe one of Kylyjocoonz, where Yogi came from?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope .........


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Arghhhh I am well and truly stuck!! :sad:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

But she's owned by a breeder right?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a hard one!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No, not owned by a breeder, owned by someone that also has dogs though (theres another clue!!! )


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> - there mighty be something 'fishy' about it (another clue  )


Well it ain't mine if that's what you were implying.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

:Thats who I thought so went on the hunt. 

Its very frustrating when people don't have albums of their cats


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

GOT IT!!!!!


LouiseH with MeMe


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fishy


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is in a album on here (theres _another_ clue!)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> This is in a album on here (theres _another_ clue!)


I guessed it MCWillow!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry crossposted - yes its LouiseH with MeMe


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Sorry crossposted - yes its LouiseH with MeMe


Fishy?????? :blink::blink:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ok hope this works....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She has seahorses too - I know they are not strictly fish, but I couldnt make it too obvious!!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Fishy?????? :blink::blink:


LouiseH breeds seahorses


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

This one is unfair!  We need to at least see the puss's puss in order to recognize it!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Cookieandme's April


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Cookieandme's April


I was thinking the same..difficult to say tho..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I know exactly who I shall use if I ever guess the right ones in a timely matter :sad:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I was thinking the same..difficult to say tho..


It was the first cat that came to mind 

I'm probably wrong!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Cookieandme's April


Nope 

If you saw HER face it would be a dead give away!! Clue look at what she is doing!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I know!!!

But I'm not saying coz I just had a go


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm stuck now


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Going on a long shot here. Molly and Jenny?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you want another pic??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not Ewelshs Libby is it?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Going on a long shot here. Molly and Jenny?


nope  ,,,,,,,


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Go on McW that doesn't matter


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going with Libby and ewelsh too


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> It's not Ewelshs Libby is it?


YEP :thumbsup: well done your turn!!!

here is her face for you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Or Ewelsh and Loulou


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> here is her face for you


Awwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: Why didn't anyone recognize the lamp or baloon???


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK another easy one!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Awwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: Why didn't anyone recognize the lamp or baloon???


My clue was more that she was causing mischief that ewelsh is always trying to convince us she does ALL the time


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Tango and Dallybanjo??


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> My clue was more that she was _causing mischief_


Well you said you'd recognize the face as well, so I thought it was Molly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK another easy one!


is this your Rosso?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Raggs and Ozzy?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Tango and Dallybanjo??


Nope  fraid not!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> is this your Rosso?


No that would be naughty of me!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Raggs and Ozzy?


No not Ozzy


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what about ljs85 cat. can't remember the name


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> what about ljs85 cat. can't remember the name


:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it Amins Hamish?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Is it Amins Hamish?


Yes :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I love this game!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I give my go to someone else, as I just had a go?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Can I give my go to someone else, as I just had a go?


Yes, any takers?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey TobyTyler - you want a go?

ETA: I have a pic ready to use if not


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

This looked like a fun game! 

I'm glad I recognised a few of the kitties on here - must be spending too much time on the forum!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> No that would be naughty of me!


You were actually very smart. You 'primed' us to think of Rosso so it was harder to think about other cat!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have one if no-one else comes forward


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone go! I want to play


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm popping up to the petrol garage for some chocolate and ****. Bck soon


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i have one if no-one else comes forward


go for it!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what about this one then... no doubt you'll get it straight away


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Right have to give TT a lesson so in the meantime - who is this gorgeous fluffball?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Too much of a novice


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Right have to give TT a lesson so in the meantime - who is this gorgeous fluffball?


i saw this one earlier while i was searching for others but now i can't think who it is


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> what about this one then... no doubt you'll get it straight away


Had to take a double look on that one!! Off to search tabbies


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Right have to give TT a lesson so in the meantime - who is this gorgeous fluffball?


Chinablue's Misspops??


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Recognize the cats only, can't say a name or slave on either  But I can't win anyhow cause I am technologically illiterate


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just PMed you TT, and its not chinablues


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sharonchilds and joey


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Had to take a double look on that one!! Off to search tabbies


I thought it was yours Nicola! But I don't know your cats name


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> what about this one then... no doubt you'll get it straight away


Is this joy84 and phoebe? (Only tabby I can think of - I am a novice be gentle!)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep sharoldchilds Joey

I am guessing Nicolas Riley for your pic!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not my little man


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

The tabby appears to be female as it looks like it has a spey clip site but I can't think of anyone who owns female tabby's arghhhhhhh


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Yep sharoldchilds Joey
> 
> I am guessing Nicolas Riley for your pic!


no sorry - not that one


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Is this joy84 and phoebe? (Only tabby I can think of - I am a novice be gentle!)


i'm afraid not


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> The tabby appears to be female as it looks like it has a spey clip site but I can't think of anyone who owns female tabby's arghhhhhhh


Uhm Riley has also got the same clip site (recent scan) but he is defiantly a boy!!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Not my little man


Riley - I knew that!!!! *slaps hand to forhead*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

do you want a clue?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> do you want a clue?


Yes pls, I can't find the tabby thread


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she was a poor girl and named after a pop star


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it muffins new girl from cc?? Can't remember her name 

Edit Libby..


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lola?......


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Is it muffins new girl from cc?? Can't remember her name
> 
> Edit Libby..


no sorry not that one


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Lola?......


not lola either


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she had a major transformation from when she was found to when she recovered


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> she had a major transformation from when she was found to when she recovered


So is it or has been one of cc's?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> So is it or has been one of cc's?


no sorry so hasn't been. username does start with C though


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm guessing cher but don't know who the slave it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she made her first appearance on the forum in october last year with horrific injuries


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> I'm guessing cher but don't know who the slave it


try 'kylie'


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh god I have the memory of a geriatric goldfish with old timers disease. I think I know who your talking about but...?????


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

kylie - Cyberfyn


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just joined the thread, great fun!
I guessed a few but have no clue who the last one is


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

DG368 said:


> kylie - Cyberfyn


Oh the little girl who was burned? Doesn't she look well now


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes - Kylie and cyberfyn - and doesnt she look amazing!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

DG368 said:


> kylie - Cyberfyn


yeah:thumbsup:. the gorgeous kylie who inspired us all with her bravery


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

she looks so much like mine it's spooky


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

for those of you that don't know her this is a link to her story, but be warned, it's very graphic
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/267187-meet-poor-little-kylie-disturbing-pics.html


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

DG368 said:


> kylie - Cyberfyn


your turn now


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> your turn now


hang on lol


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> for those of you that don't know her this is a link to her story, but be warned, it's very graphic
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/267187-meet-poor-little-kylie-disturbing-pics.html


I just found this link, I am gobsmacked with the photos that were first posted. But if the photo you just posted is of her now, then this is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I just found this link, I am gobsmacked with the photos that were first posted. But if the photo you just posted is of her now, then this is nothing short of a miracle.


that was kylie's last update and doesn't she look great. you would never think it from that first photo would you


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

DG368 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachments/cat-photo-galleries/116182d1371187042-another-lazy-day-daves-world-image.jpg


Uhm, this didn't quite work 
But, the only Dave I know on the forum is owned by Dave the brave 
So that's my guess!

EDIT: Oh, changed now ...


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> that was kylie's last update and doesn't she look great. you would never think it from that first photo would you


She looks amazing. I am skimming the thread now (there are a fair few posts understandably!) I just hope it was an accident. I really do. But I am so glad someone saved her and gave her the life she deserves.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Uhm, this didn't quite work
> But, the only Dave I know on the forum is owned by Dave the brave
> So that's my guess!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, changed now ...


i agree it has to be dave:thumbsup:


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Dave, Dave the brave 

(I know joy got this first but.... I wanted to guess  )


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Uhm, this didn't quite work
> But, the only Dave I know on the forum is owned by Dave the brave
> So that's my guess!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, changed now ...


took me a while to figure it out lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Dave, Dave the brave
> 
> (I know joy got this first but.... I wanted to guess  )


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

DG368 said:


> took me a while to figure it out lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:
I have to admit I only saw the name in the first link you posted and went by that ...
I had no idea how Dave looks like :blushing:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

right i'm off to bed now, in about 6 or 7 hours time i'll have anything upto 9 cats climbing all over me in bed telling me to get up. i may well take a peep at what is going on from my phone though


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

So do I get to put the next one on, or am I disqualified for cheating? :yikes:


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> So do I get to put the next one on, or am I disqualified for cheating? :yikes:


i think you can be let off as it was my fault haha


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Go joy go!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

DG368 said:


> i think you can be let off as it was my fault haha


Aww, thanks 

Ok, this should be easy, to get the ball rolling 

Who's this tiny kitten and who does it belong to?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhh I know this!!! Spid and Edith!!!!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Ahhh I know this!!! Spid and Edith!!!!!!


Wow, impressive, 1 minute :thumbsup:
Over to you CharlieChaplin


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay 

Ok ...... Just getting one now, it's a super easy one tho!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay,

I have a huge kitty crush on this dude :001_wub:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sir Spookington to give him his full name and Jordanrose


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Okay,
> 
> I have a huge kitty crush on this dude :001_wub:


Spooks, JOrdan Rose


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Sir Spookington to give him his full name and Jordanrose


He's so gorgeous  your go!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Sir Spookington to give him his full name and Jordanrose


Ah, well done kittenfostermummy!
I could not remember JordanRose's name for a good minute :thumbdown:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

here you go then


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't see the picture  Its weird I'm seeing most of the pictures but I think I'm not seeing ones that are links to people PF albums. Am I the only one?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think one as been posted yet


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know how else to get the pictures on I am sorry


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I don't think one as been posted yet


It has on the other page can you not see it either??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

looks like MBs Merson


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tis my nephew!

Thats Mavis' Merson - I'd know that snooty look anywhere


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> It has on the other page can you not see it either??


No I can't


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't see it either


----------



## DG368 (Apr 11, 2013)

i can't see it either


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> looks like MBs Merson





MCWillow said:


> Tis my nephew!
> 
> Thats Mavis' Merson - I'd know that snooty look anywhere


Well done OR your turn!! MC you were too slow hun!! and how can you call Merson snooty!?!? :laugh:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Well done OR your turn!! MC you were too slow hun!! and how can you call Merson snooty!?!? :laugh:


Its coz I like to waffle on too much :lol:

He has such a haughty look on his face


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK quick one cos I need to log off and concentrate all of my attention on Idris Elba in Luther in a moment! :001_tt1::001_tt1:

The funniest cat on the forums!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Its got to be your Mika and if i'm right your allowed to be biased


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it Merlin and Merlinsmum?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Arghhh I know the cat but don't know its name or the slaves name but clearly remember seeing the pic the other day!??!?!?!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

GingerJasper said:


> Its got to be your Mika and if i'm right your allowed to be biased


Nope although they are both the same colour!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Is it Merlin and Merlinsmum?


No not Merlin


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh, I remember seeing this the other day..


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

want a clue?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes - unless its Oscar and Oscarsmam, but pretty sure it isnt


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it ShelybellyandTeamC's Quinn?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK he has a 'vegetable themed' brother.... Where are all the Meezer people tonight?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Is it ShelybellyandTeamC's Quinn?


I thought that but I think the whiskars are a diff colour!? (Comparing the pic to her sig)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Is it ShelybellyandTeamC's Quinn?


Noooooooooooo


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK he has a 'vegetable themed' brother.... Where are all the Meezer people tonight?


Did so one say their cat was called broccoli .....?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I thought that but I think the whiskars are a diff colour!? (Comparing the pic to her sig)


Grr, I didn't check the sig pic, took me absolute ages to find out how to spell the username :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Did so one say their cat was called broccoli .....?


No but you are on the right track


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope - we have a member called Brocolli - but someone has a cat named Parsnip - I just cant remember who!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ringpie - and erm, Flint?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm never going to go to sleep tonight! O wait I have 5% battery left - some saving grace!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Nope - we have a member called Brocolli - but someone has a cat named Parsnip - I just cant remember who!!


getting warmer and parsnips brother is called?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> getting warmer and parsnips brother is called?


Carrot?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Ringpie - and erm, Flint?


Yaaaaah!!!!!!!! Over to you Idris is calling


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ringypie's flint ??


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I'm never going to go to sleep tonight! O wait I have 5% battery left - some saving grace!


Never heard of chargers? :lol:


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Even heard of chargers :lol:


Shhh yes I have. but this forum is always so distracting!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicolaa great thread for tonight but i'm wiped so off to do some snoozing with the cats.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK - who is this little angel??


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

No idea! But great photo!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Mollymilo's molly?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope not MMs


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Nicolaa great thread for tonight but i'm wiped so off to do some snoozing with the cats.


Your welcome  I'm gonna call it a night too, will check in the morning..

..oh was going to do a guess the country (Riley's wee is always in the shape of a country) but thought this would be better..nite all x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynn's Pasha??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Lynn's Pasha??


I was going to say that!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, not one of Lynns


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Nope, not one of Lynns


Are you going to make us trawl through 210 pages of the Siamese thread?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Are you going to make us trawl through 210 pages of the Siamese thread?


I just did  :yikes:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Right I give up and have to be in work tomorrow so am off to bed night night peeps hope you discover who the cat is!!  Fab game


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I just did  :yikes:


We need more clues or we'll be here all night!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Although I will give it one more shot.... seventhstars Reno????


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh OK - she also has other pets (some little ones too), and this pic is in the first half of the Siamese thread :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope not Reno


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I just guessed seventhstars Reno on the other page!?!? Do you get the feeling I am addicted to this game!?!?!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Nope not Reno


Damn crossed posted right I REALLY am off to bed now!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Oh OK - she also has other pets (some little ones too), and this pic is in the first half of the Siamese thread :lol:


So its in the first 100 pages......


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic's Pheonix????


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You will sleep well tonight KFM - well done  :thumbup:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy, I don't want to worry you but you seem to be sleepwalking and talking in your sleep :yikes:  :yikes:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Should I leave you all with one???


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course!!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> *You will sleep well tonight KFM *- well done  :thumbup:


Well, not really, as she now needs to post another one and wait for a good answer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What happened to some of the photo's, i couldnt see them all, not that i would have guessed many but i did know Spid's Edith in seconds.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok hope you can all see this!?!?!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jaffe - mummyofjaffejoffe (spelling??)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Jaffe - mummyofjaffejoffe (spelling??)


Correct obviously too easy!?  I am stuck up for the next 45mins watching final desitnation 4 for the first time anyway so I can continue to play


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> *Correct obviously too easy!?*  I am stuck up for the next 45mins watching final desitnation 4 for the first time anyway so I can continue to play


Nah, McWillow is simply too good 
I'm off to bed now, it's tomorrow already 
Night everyone, great game Nicola :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess that means I have to find another one before I go to my pit then :lol:

Give me sec for inspiration to hit me...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK - not seen this gorgeous little face for a quite a while now - and I have met her in the flesh (thats a clue!)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the slave can't think of the name of the cat!! Off to trundle threads I go!!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Raggie Doll's Kami


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Youre good KFM - and I am now off to bed - I will guess yours in the morning


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so beautiful ,but havent gotta clue


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ok here goes  enjoy people


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww is that Mr Crinkle?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> aww is that Mr Crinkle?


Ahh but who is the slave?!?!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ummm  its you, how is the gorgeous gentleman?

i knew it was him so i did a search and i knew it as soon as i saw your name,


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> ummm  its you, how is the gorgeous gentleman?


Correct :thumbsup: Thought I would cheat for my last go 

He is ok I think!? He is currently fast asleep on my mum's lap that is good as he did stop wanting cuddles!! He has been on antibiotics for two weeks and had his first 7 days on his antifungal meds he now has 7 days off of that. It is 7 days on 7 days off!!

He is often found to be playing with Lia that freaks my mum out as she growls like a dog when she is playing that my mum thinks they are fighting but honestly they both keep going back for more so I doubt it is fighting!! She bites his bad ear and he bite her bad leg!!!

Right I am off to bed now film has ended they are all dead I can sleep now


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww,they are both beauties, sweet dreams kfm


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i won i won  only cos everyone else was in bed here goes i hadnt been a member that long when i come across this beauty........


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry folks gotta sleep my typings gone proper dyslexic again too tired to keep correcting ,i pop on in the morning if not then if someone defo knows for sure who the kitty is then carry on by all means, nighty nite


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

No idea, but it's very pretty <or handsome>


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK he has a 'vegetable themed' brother.... Where are all the Meezer people tonight?


This meezer person was working all night and couldn't even get a signal to check the forum on her break!  pure torture 

Looks like I missed a great game!!

Is the last cat Petloverjo Oslo?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Noo wait

Is it spids bomber?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry for keeping you all waiting, and the answer is nooooooooooo , but SHE is beautiful , was going to be a pic of Oslo but change my mind  keep trying , i dont think this member be;s on much atm


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> sorry for keeping you all waiting, and the answer is nooooooooooo , but SHE is beautiful , was going to be a pic of Oslo but change my mind  keep trying , i dont think this member be;s on much atm


any other hints possible? this thread has ground to a halt on this one haha


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Pipistrelle owned by Nexivred?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yeay we have a winner, it was a hard one i admit , such a beauty though, and i though Oslo would be too easy

well done Oliviarrussian
Your go


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> yeay we have a winner, it was a hard one i admit , such a beauty though, and i though Oslo would be too easy
> 
> well done Oliviarrussian
> Your go


relatively easy one I think!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> No idea, but it's very pretty <or handsome>


 ... Ditto ...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump.....


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Pipistrelle owned by Nexivred?


Wow! I've been out for too long! Last time I saw a pic of Pipistrelle she was a tiny kitten!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow Good Game!

Colliemerles and Dazzle

PS Like some others, I can only see half the photos - is there a solution for that?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Wow Good Game!
> 
> Colliemerles and Dazzle
> 
> PS Like some others, I can only see half the photos - is there a solution for that?


Yep of course it's the beautiful Dazzle.... Over to you!

(Not sure why some photos aren't showing, maybe one of the photo hosting sites is down? It was the same last night some people could see them and some couldn't ? )


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Who is this little cutie?










Hope it works...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Who is this little cutie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea but wow is she/he pretty!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Who is this little cutie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that little one called billy?????


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow is the game still going?? Wonder if guess the country from Riley's litter tray would have lasted as long?? ut:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No not Billy...


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Who is this little cutie?


Could it be jo-pop's Thomas?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know why mine arent showing - I uploaded them to Willows album, and then deleted them when they were guessed in the case the slaves minded I had uploaded them.

I should have made a new album, and left them in there - sorry guys to the ones that couldnt see my pics :blush:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No - not Thomas. I *think* you are all on the wrong gender.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*goes to look for a cp little girl*


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mooch  moochH


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes! It is the very lovely Mooch!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Woohoo 

Ok, an easy one


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's Luna, slave alixtaylor x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> That's Luna, slave alixtaylor x


Love her!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Love her!!


Is it my go?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Is it my go?


Go go go


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here we go.....who's this?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Here we go.....who's this?


Oh I know this one..can't think of the name tho...lovely cat, am I right in saying a new addition for some one?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Oh I know this one..can't think of the name tho...lovely cat, am I right in saying a new addition for some one?


Not this year x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Here we go.....who's this?


Does this stunning cat have a very similar looking brother or sister?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Does this stunning cat have a very similar looking brother or sister?


Yep yep yep


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Not this year x


Hmmmmmm, not who I'm thinking of then  off to search..


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Lunabuma's Ziggy???


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Lunabuma's Ziggy???


Correct


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Lunabuma's Ziggy???


Didn't want to guess the Wrong one, have to see them together 
I'd be in trouble, when LB got back  x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Love that this game is still going!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I obviously spend far too much time on here!!!!

Who's this big lump


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I obviously spend far too much time on here!!!!
> 
> Who's this big lump


Is it one of ccc's?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Is it one of ccc's?


Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Lunabuma's Ziggy???


Oh I could kick myself


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Louis - DallyTango


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am totally rubbish at this game  

I get all excite and type first name that comes into my head..

If not is it one of cg's?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I am totally rubbish at this game
> 
> I get all excite and type first name that comes into my head..
> 
> If not is it one of cg's?


No not one of CGs either


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Louis - DallyTango


Of course it is!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Who is this scrumptious little cuddlebum?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Who is this scrumptious little cuddlebum?


Dunno but he's GORGEOUS !!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Who is this scrumptious little cuddlebum?


Is this a new photo or old photo??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Erm - probably an oldish photo, but it is in an album of a member on here


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Think we need a clue


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Erm......

This cat has quite an unusual name (as does at least one of his housemates) - does that help? :lol:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nope


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oakley chillicat


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope! OK another clue: One of this slaves cats was seen at the same place Rowan was seen back in February (although the cat seen isn't the one in the pic) - thats a MASSIVE clue


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bliddy ell - have I killed this thread again????  :cryin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think its Jonescat but i dont know her cats names. Probably way off though.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not Jonescat - this person is a bit of a nightowl..... (HUGE clue! )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does nightowl have a beautiful cat?
mmm cant go to bed until i know the answer.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yes - several beautiful cats in fact :yesnod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like Summer the kitten Colliemerles is getting but i think thats the wrong answer.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

its a nightkitten one - i've found it in her album :devil:...but dont know if its karm or geddit!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhhh - which one are you going for???


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

karm???

photo doesnt say!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If i go with Geddit and you go for the other kitten, either way you get the next turn.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Broccoli gets it 

Its Nightkittens Karm :thumbup:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

ok.. which cat & who owns it?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

better pic of the cat.. but in company - its the classic tabby in the pic (though the other residents may help you with the owner  )


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats ones of JKs - just got to find which one now


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Connor McLoud (spelling?) - Jiskefet


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Connor McLoud (spelling?) - Jiskefet


youre far too good at this :shocked:

methinks there is a fact file on ALL OF US at mogwarts ::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

broccoli said:


> youre far too good at this :shocked:
> 
> methinks there is a fact file on ALL OF US at mogwarts ::yesnod::yesnod:


Of course there is - along with my swag bag and stash of Dreamies :sneaky2: 

Right - who can name this little darling?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

not having the fact file  - arranged in colour/breed/geographical location :ihih: that you do...we'll need a clue for the naughty tortie


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shes a girl :w00t:
























And she has a kitty housemate thats isnt a tortie


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Shes a girl :w00t:


No sh*t Sherlock!!!! :blink::blink: your clues are rubbish! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> No sh*t Sherlock!!!! :blink::blink: your clues are rubbish! :laugh::laugh:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't think of a clue that wouldn't give it away......

*thinks*

This is a great pic as it shows how much progress she has made :yesnod:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Urrrrrm no don't know this one either.

What I do know is that you can get very rare Tortie boys know of at least 2 MC's


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Rosie LKD1??????


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Rosie LKD1??????


Nope ...............................


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

auspiciousmind's Button? Except she has white paws, so it's not, but I can't think who else it is!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

spartan/ emmeow?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> auspiciousmind's Button? Except she has white paws, so it's not, but I can't think who else it is!!


Nope!



oliviarussian said:


> spartan/ emmeow?


Nope!

I know we definitely dont see enough of her - and her slave lives in the same county as me - does that help? :sneaky2:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

> I know we definitely dont see enough of her - and her slave lives in the same county as me - *does that help?* :sneaky2:


NO! We need like a pun or play on words or something ... !!!!! HINT LADY! HINT!

Examples:
'She is really flowering' 
= Blossom


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I know we definitely dont see enough of her - *and her slave lives in the same county as me - does that help?* :sneaky2:


With your location stated as Mogwarts, it doesn't help, no 

BTW, I just keep assuming that everyone is in UK ut:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> With your location stated as Mogwarts, it doesn't help, no


I can help there at least, she is in Surrey. but you can't search by 'County' or 'location' so it could be an endless search if you don't know just who she means 

Oh well, bed time here, I'll try to play some tomorrow.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have no idea


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

McWillow killed the game ... yet again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I only know 3 people from surrey here. MCWillow, Elizabeth and Bertie and one more..... But can't remember!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG!
I think I should go to sleep ...
I thought McWillow said "COUNTRY" in her big hint :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK - *MASSIVE *clue!!

This slave is a daddy rather than a mummy!!!!

You must be able to get it from that!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> OMG!
> I think I should go to sleep ...
> I thought McWillow said "COUNTRY" in her big hint :lol:  :lol:


So did I :blushing:

Wasn't until I saw surrey...


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> OK - *MASSIVE *clue!!
> 
> This slave is a daddy rather than a mummy!!!!
> 
> You must be able to get it from that!


Only know one guy on here..... Satori?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Etienne's Puss Puss?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> So did I :blushing:
> 
> Wasn't until I saw surrey...


When Londongal mentioned Surrey, I still didn't get it!
Only after Charlie Chaplin's post ut:

Satori?
I've no clue what his cats are called :/
It's not Peter Gettins as he's in London and not Jaguar as his cat is black.
Not sure if I know any more men


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Etienne's Puss Puss?


Etienne's a guy ?!?!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> OK - *MASSIVE *clue!!
> 
> This slave is a daddy rather than a mummy!!!!
> 
> You must be able to get it from that!


Are there men on here  I'm sat in my nightie!!!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Etienne's a guy ?!?!


I think so! (And hope so, now I've said it :lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Etienne's Puss Puss?


See peoples - this is why she has a degree (she even spelt Korat correctly on the other thread!)

Your turn JR 



Joy84 said:


> Etienne's a guy ?!?!


:lol:

When I found out Steve was a guy I actually sent him a PM apologising, as in my head he was a woman that lived in France with his elderly mother (dont ask me where I got that idea - thats just what my head had decided ut: ) :lol:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> When I found out Steve was a guy I actually sent him a PM apologising, as in my head he was a woman that lived in France with his elderly mother (dont ask me where I got that idea - thats just what my head had decided ut: ) :lol:


i hope you have corrected your files....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

This is a really easy one!! (I'm nice like that)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not if you don't included a pic its not!!! lol :ihih:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> When I found out Steve was a guy I actually sent him a PM apologising, as in my head he was a woman that lived in France with his elderly mother (dont ask me where I got that idea - thats just what my head had decided ut: ) :lol:


Right, I wouldn't go as far as living with an elderly mother, but I had France somehow lingering in my mind too :lol:
But Steve?! 
Who's Etienne then?!

And just to add to me confusing myself, Jaguar01's cat is not actually black, she's very much a naughty tortie!
Who was I thinking about 
BTW, is she called Jaguar?
He only refers to her as a Princess, I'm utterly lost now- really should go to sleep :blushing:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Petejo's Oslo


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Petloverjo Oslo


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Not if you don't included a pic its not!!! lol :ihih:


I posted a photo of Spooks by accident!! :lol: All fixed now


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Right, I wouldn't go as far as living with an elderly mother, but I had France somehow lingering in my mind too :lol:
> *But Steve?!
> Who's Etienne then?!*
> 
> ...


Steve is Etienne :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Petejo's Oslo





sarahecp said:


> Petloverjo Oslo


Yippeee!

KFM, you were first. But technically, it's Sarah who got the name right.

I'll say KFM goes next though


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you right off to trawl pictures to put up bb in a sec


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Steve is Etienne :lol:


No, I understand that, but why would a bloke called Steve get himself a username Etienne?
Was that a cat of his, or something?
Or does he just like to confuse people? :w00t:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh dear have I killed the thread??


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Errrrrm....is it PeterGettins' Bandit?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Errrrrm....is it PeterGettins' Bandit?


Nope  .......


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Charlie or Chaplin?
Or HBmini's Marcel?
I've no clue really...


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Silly Internet playing up I can't make the pictures bigger


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Oh dear have I killed the thread??


At least I kill the thread with biiiiig pictures.... :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Silly Internet playing up I can't make the pictures bigger


I think this pic is just small


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Charlie or Chaplin?
> Or HBmini's Marcel?
> I've no clue really...


Nope sorry



MCWillow said:


> At least I kill the thread with biiiiig pictures.... :lol:


I took the pic from this persons album and so I don't know how to make it any bigger?!??! :001_unsure:

DO you guys want a clue??


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Nope sorry
> 
> I took the pic from this persons album and so I don't know how to make it any bigger?!??! :001_unsure:
> 
> DO you guys want a clue??


*YES*

pretty please


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My laptop isn't charging  now on phone, when I zoom in the pic is blurred


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

This person is on my friends list


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> This person is on my friends list


Welshjet's Lily?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

ellsbells0123 and Bentley


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

yep your go again jordan


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Another fairly easy one, as I really need to log off now :lol:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> No, I understand that, but why would a bloke called Steve get himself a username Etienne?
> Was that a cat of his, or something?
> Or does he just like to confuse people? :w00t:


Etienne is actually a man's name.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> Etienne is actually a man's name.


:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
But he's called Steve :001_unsure:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Another fairly easy one, as I really need to log off now :lol:


You can't log off until someone guesses correctly!!! And I need to go hunting as I don't recognise this beauty that you have put up!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sheldon / Shelybelly.??


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Sheldon / Shelybelly.??


Yes-sir-ee-bob!

Your turn!!  I'll see you all tomorrow- don't stay up too late now :001_tt2:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK easypeasy but I too haven't got long....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK easypeasy but I too haven't got long....


do we have to name them all??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> do we have to name them all??


No, I haven't got all night!!!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Clue please!?!? I know I recognise the cat but can't remember the name or the slave!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Clue please!?!? I know I recognise the cat but can't remember the name or the slave!!!


Talks very quietly about the capital of Cuba


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Whisper and havanna something or other?!?!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Scrap that it is Whispa and Sharonbee!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Scrap that it is Whispa and Sharonbee!!!!


Yes!!!!!!!!! I thought I'd never get to bed, night ladies...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Here ya go guys


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nite..me too off to bed..i so want to win a round tomorrow


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm going too, goodnight :Yawn:
Hope for less confusions tomorrow ...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh dear I have killed the thread again


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Here ya go guys


I almost missed the pic!
Is that Sharon Child's Joey?

Probably not ...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

not joey no.......


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bing then :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Archie, of course it's Archie


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Archie, of course it's Archie


Yep well done your turn  I am off to bed now too


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Yep well done your turn  I am off to bed now too


Yay! I won 
Only because almost everyone else's in bed 
Off I go to look for something ...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, let's hope this will be a bit harder and keeps us going till tomorrow


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is everyone else in bed or did I kill the thread now? :blushing:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I fell asleep  woke up this morning and couldn't find my phone, it was in the bed


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Any guesses or do you want clues about this gorgeous girly?
There, first clue for free 
EDIT:
I'm at work and pretty busy today, so will not be on much :/
Have one more clue 
She's from a multicat household and this is their stash


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> I'm at work and pretty busy today, so will not be on much :/


Who was I kidding?!
Already checked back five times 
Come on people, are you all working?
Or do you need more clues?
Can't believe no one recognizes Mount Felix 
<oops, a hint if you know how to use it >


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

$hAzZa's Grace?????????


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> $hAzZa's Grace?????????


Impressive Oliviarussian :thumbup:
Over to you


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Impressive Oliviarussian :thumbup:
> Over to you


Not so impressive... You gave a big clue and the search button did the rest!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Who's this cheeky chappie?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Who's this cheeky chappie?


So cute..no time to play right now, but will be back soon and I will try and win one today!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet's Catweazle?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Not so impressive... You gave a big clue and the search button did the rest!!


Good detective work counts too, you've got to know how to use your clues


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Jiskefet's Catweazle?


Nope...........


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Nope...........


Ugh!
It's not Sheldon either ...
I feel I know him, but can't place him at all 
And he's laughing at me and showing his tongue 

EDIT:
Wobbel?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I know  if I didn't I would guess at Zippie161's Barney


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Ugh!
> It's not Sheldon either ...
> I feel I know him, but can't place him at all
> And he's laughing at me and showing his tongue
> ...


No not Wobbel!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

It just hit me too!
I always confuse Barney and Maggie tho and think he's the black one :mad2:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> I think I know  if I didn't I would guess at Zippie161's Barney


Nope not Zippie's Barney..... Is that your best guess? :001_tt2:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Brilliant game! Just spent ages going through it...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Nope not Zippie's Barney..... Is that your best guess? :001_tt2:


Ah, I'm so bad at this! :crying:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

MontyMaude's Monty!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> MontyMaude's Monty!!


Yes!!!! ....... Big Hugs to Monty as he's off to the dentist today!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> MontyMaude's Monty!!


I was too ashamed to say it now ...
Got me there :blushing:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes!!!! ....... Big Hugs to Monty as he's off to the dentist today!


YESSSSS!!! 

I finally got one. I haven't had a lot of time to sort of sit and wait for each new one to come up but I've been trying!!! So yippeeeee!!!!

I do hope Monty is doing okay today 

As for our next cat...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Durhamchance's Darcy?


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Durhamchance's Darcy?


Awww man that was quick. I'd even thought up some clues in case people needed some help... 

Well done JR!!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> Awww man that was quick. I'd even thought up some clues in case people needed some help...
> 
> Well done JR!!!!


Oops, sorry!! 

Here's my offering:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cookieandme's April?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> Cookieandme's April?


I'm afraid not. Right breed, though


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC's Quinny?
(Clutching at straws here)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> ShelybellyandTeamC's Quinny?
> (Clutching at straws here)


Nope. Wrong sex!

He's part of a trio...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jill3's Harvey?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Jill3's Harvey?


So close!

Right owner, wrong name...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jill3's Archie?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Jill3's Archie?


Yippity yip! :yesnod:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great 
An easy-peasy one so type quick people ... :001_tt2:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Paddypaws MILLIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Paddypaws and Milly


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Paddypaws MILLIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


I need to type faster


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Paddypaws MILLIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


Congrats <again!>
Over to you "Quick-fingers" Oliviarussian


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Congrats <again!>
> Over to you "Quick-fingers" Oliviarussian


Can you tell work is quiet at the moment? I'm supposed to be cleaning and doing the laundry but I keep getting drawn back to the computer!

Who's this little darling?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it Catcoonz/Cats Galore Babba/Bailey?

Looks a bit too light, but maybe ...


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby's Merson ?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Is it Catcoonz/Cats Galore Babba/Bailey?
> 
> Looks a bit too light, but maybe ...


Nope......................


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> MoggyBaby's Merson ?


Nope not Merson


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe a hint is in order? :aureola:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> Maybe a hint is in order? :aureola:


Shaggy sang 'She must be sent from up above'


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CCs Angel . . . . . . . .


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

spid said:


> CCs Angel . . . . . . . .


Yes... the one and only


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Come on Spid, don't keep us waiting


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Spid has killed the thread now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sorrrrrrryyyyy - ummmmmm


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try this for size


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Durhamchance's Darcy?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catgeoffrey said:


> Durhamchance's Darcy?


Nope . . . . . .


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Nope . . . . . .


One of Steveraggs' ?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope . . . . .


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally found it.........

Raggs Meighan


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Finally found it.........
> 
> Raggs Meighan


I've just seen the pic in Raggs' photo gallery, so although it's not my place but for the sake to getting things moving, I think we can safely say Yes and over to you PetloverJo......


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Agree!
Otherwise we'll have to say ...

SPID KILLED THE THREAD AGAIN

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, not my place, but PetloverJo can have a go whenever she's on again 
So, just to get the game going again, very easy one ...


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Catgeoffrey's Ruxpin!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> Catgeoffrey's Ruxpin!!!


Well done! Over to you


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just adding a new one in the mean time as I know it's technically PetLoverJo's turn!

Who might this be?


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay I seem to have killed this thread...

Well, a hint would be that this furry fellow has some other furry siblings, but not of the cat variety! Some smaller and one bigger than him! But no matter what he is quite a LION among the STARS.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

The cat is Leo but can't remember the slaves name hang on will go searching!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Leo and his slave Ingrid25


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Leo and his slave Ingrid25


Bingo!!!!! Well done!!! Your turn!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, I'm busy at work today and have to ... actually do some work rather than enjoy myself at PF 
How terrbile is that :incazzato:
Took me by surprise, I'm not used to this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry it took so long.....


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd recognise that catservatory anywhere!!!!

It's cats galore's Snowbell!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Sorry, I'm busy at work today and have to ... actually do some work rather than enjoy myself at PF
> How terrbile is that :incazzato:
> Took me by surprise, I'm not used to this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha you sound like me! Its so bloody inconvenient when they get me to work!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> I'd recognise that catservatory anywhere!!!!
> 
> It's cats galore's Snowbell!


ding ding ding correct well done


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Am fresh out of cat ideas at the moment and it will be bed time soon, so please, whoever would like to post next, please do! I won't be up for the late-night guessing of cat names!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I can't see the picture  Its weird I'm seeing most of the pictures but I think I'm not seeing ones that are links to people PF albums. Am I the only one?


I cannot see pics from albums either...
So annoying......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Shall I post one then???

Who is this beauty?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Have I killed the thread now?????


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

And..... bump.....


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know who it is but I will be putting him on the catnap list...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Shall I post one then???
> 
> Who is this beauty?


Phoenix85's Rupert?

(He's lovely! :001_wub: )


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nope.... 
I get the impression he lives in a rather rural area


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Nope....
> I get the impression he lives in a rather rural area


other than aiding jonescat's catnapping - that clue doesnt help me!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Another clue...
Too hot to sleep anyway..

The slave's name reflects the cats' activity


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

And bump....

Another clue: 
the cat's name suggests he was born in February


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> And bump....
> 
> Another clue:
> the cat's name suggests he was born in February


:confused1::confused1::confused1::confused1:
Valentines ... Leap year.... My Birthday!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Of course - is it Cat Patrol's Valentino?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

You've got it.
Now find the cat whose name reminds you of Valentine's day


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Of course - is it Cat Patrol's Valentino?


Yes, it is....

Over to you


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't catnap him as he is an Aussie cat isn't he?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Next up - I love this picture and cat - who is it?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I really haven't got a clue.....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Paddypaws' Wiggins?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes! Off you go...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You know I have a weakness for white-ies!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Misi's Simba ?

If I am right please let someone else go in my place as I'm not in the office today so I can't spend much time on PF :devil: (just on my lunch break at the moment!)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> Misi's Simba ?
> 
> If I am right please let someone else go in my place as I'm not in the office today so I can't spend much time on PF :devil: (just on my lunch break at the moment!)


Yes it is.... Anybody fancy posting a pic?


----------

